# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Nerwica/ lęki / bezsenność :/

## Zalamany95

Witam.   A wiec tak od jakis 2 miesiecy mecza mnie takie dolegliwosci jak: nerwica,lęki,strach,bezsennosc,sprawdzanie pulsu i bicia serca,suchosci w gardle czy tez ataki paniki w niespodziewanych momentach.  Na poczatku bagatelizowałem te objawy myslac ze wszystko przejdzie samo , lecz nie przeszło :/.  Szczerze mowiac nie wiem co mam robic , rozsypał mi sie plan dnia , sypie mi sie wszystko. Wstaje o roznych porach (czasami o 10 czasem o 13)  . Jestem strasznie wyczerpany zarowno fizycznie jak i psychicznie.  Z koncentracja i  pamiecia tez nie jest zbyt dobrze , czuje sie jakbym miał nie 20 a 60/70 lat :/ . Miałem juz kiedys taki przypadek (troche podobny) a mianowicie w 2014 roku latem miałem kłopoty z bezsennoscia przez około 4/5 miesiecy  , z ktora jednak wygrałem , ale szczerze mowiac przy tym co teraz odczuwam to była pestka :/ . Sam nie wiem co mam robic , boje sie powiedziec o tym komukolwiek bo mysle zeby mnie zle zrozumieli lub wysmiali :/.  Wiem ze powinienem sie wybrac do jakiegos specjalisty czy jak to sie tam pisze lecz nie pozwala mi na to lokalizacja . Jeśli ktoś ma lub miał podobne problemy niech mnie jakos wesprze jakimis poradami jak z tym walczyc , jakie podjac kroki , czy moze zmienic diete  , co pic itp. Wiem ze problem  tkwi w głowie ale nie moge sie go pozbyc :/  .  Z gory dzieki za porady i pomoc . Pozdrawiam i zycze miłych i wesołych Świąt!.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do psychiatry trzeba isc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też uważam że psychiatra to najlepsza opcja, do czasu wizyty kup sobie nervomix albo nervomix forte (można go brać maks 2 tyg) powinien Cię trochę rozluźnić i pomóc zasnąć

----------


## parafa

ja jak mam stres to kupuję nervomix, ale to od czasu do czasu, nie wyobrażam sobie cały czas żyć w nerwie.

----------


## Agnezja87

Niestety, ale tu najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłby specjalista. Jednym z objawów depresji u bliskiej mi osoby była właśnei taka chroniczna bezsennosć, nerwica i lęki. Nie ma co bagatelizować, bo rozwalasz sobie organizm.

----------


## dawwida

Przy większym stresie pomaga nervomix forte, jest to jeden z lepszych ziołowych bez recepty.

----------


## parafa

też go kupuję uważam, że bardzo fajnie uspokaja nawet przed snem, a do tego nie uzależnia bo jest ziołowy więc spokojnie można go przyjmować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam objawy nerwicy już od 2 lat z przerwami. Bezsenność biegunka mocne bicie serca uczucie ucisku w gardle i klatce piersiowej dreszcze zimne poty brak apetytu migrenowe  bóle głowy  kołki i bóle narządów wewnętrznych oslabienie. Trochę się tego nazbierało.....Sama do końca nie wiem skąd to się wzięło. Po prostu to się zaczęło nagle i bez jakiegoś zahamowania. Wyladowalam na pogotowiu. Dostałam jakiś środek uspokajajacy i po prostu to było to czego potrzebowałam.kolejny atak zaczął się po kilku miesiącach. Fakt ze ciągle żyłam w stresie i obawie aby znów się tak nie poczuć. Tak czy inaczej koszmar wrócił po kilku miesiącach z niesamowitą siłą. Zdecydowałam się pójść do lekarza rodzinnego który wypisał mi recepte na tabletki po ktoeych czulam sie wręcz idealnie! Brałam je miesiąc z czego byłam u psychologa oraz zostałam wysłana do psychiatry który zresztą zrobił ze mnie niewiadomo jaką choraddając mi tabletki P których nie dość ze przestałam kontaktować to jeszcze dalej wymiotowalam niż widziałam.postanowiłam Noe brać tych tabletek i brałam tylko i wyłącznie hydroxyzinum 25. Później byłam u kolejnego specjalisty ktory zresztą stwoerdzil ze wlasciwie ja nie potrzebuje jego pomocy bo zdaje sobie sprawe z tego co się dzieje itp. Na tym zakonczylam chodzenie po specjalistach. Brałam doraźnie hydro A przez ostatnie 8 miesięcy  nie brałam w ogół aż do dzisiaj.  :Smile:  od kilku dni chodzę strasznie nerwowa i czuje ze wraca ten koszmar Ale trzeba dawać radę. Najważniejsze to się nie poddawać!   :Smile:  choćby nie wiem co się działo trzeba walczyć! Ale prawda jest taka ze dzięki nerwicy i tym objawom poznałam siebie lepiej niż nie jedna osoba. Jeśli ktoś chciał by pogadać proszę napisać tutaj e-mail odezwę się  :Smile:

----------


## dawwida

a który kupujesz? Te silniejszy?

----------


## parafa

pamiętaj tylko, że tego silniejszego nervomixu nie można brać w kółko tylko z rozsądkiem.

----------


## dawwida

W ulotce jest napisane, że nie dłużej niż 3 tygodnie. Jeśli potrzebujemy czegoś uspokajającego na dłużej to wtedy lepiej jest wziąć control.

----------


## Psychology of Life

Zapraszamy - Psychology of Life - internetowa poradnia psychoedukacyjna - psychologiazycia. com

----------


## Poradnik

Polecam ci skupić się na relaksacji- to pojecie ludzi czesto smieszy, ale pomaga. Poszukaj jakis cwiczen, daj sobie codziennie 15-20 minut na wyciszenie i dołóż do tego jakiś delikatny uspokajajacy srodek- Destresan i ćwiczenia oddechowe u mnie się sprawdzily. 

Jesli nie pomoze- idz do lekarza- szkoda życia

----------


## Magda8309

Możesz parzyć sobie melise chociaż długo na niej nie zajedziesz.Musisz wybrać się do psychiatry.Mój mąż miał dokładnie to samo.Od roku leczy się u psychiatry i różnica jest znaczna.Sam sobie z tym nie poradzisz.Musisz mieć dobrane leki.Do tego czasu idz moze do lekarza rodzinnego po recepte na hydroksyzyne, aby przetrwać do wizyty u paychiatry.Problem rzeczywiście tkwi w twojej głowie masz pewnie wrażenie że coś się nie tak z tobą dzieje, że mozesz umrzeć itp? Nie martw się musisz tylko zadbać o swoje leczenia a wszystko wróci powoli do w miare normalności.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Amelia22

Na osłabienie stresu świetnie działa revitasens suplementowany stale. Ostatni okres w mojej pracy to armagedon projekty, nowe zlecenia, terminy istny chaos. Do domu wracałam jak zombie, kładłam się i znowu to samo. Ale w aptece zobaczyłam właśnie revitasens i od 3 tygodni jest świetnie. Stres jest mi juz prawie obcy, a koncentracja świetna  :Smile:

----------


## wikta

Może zamiast specyfików albo przynajmniej jednocześnie spróbować terapii skoro nic innego nie pomaga? Łatwo teraz taką pomoc znaleźć dzięki wyszukiwarce szukamterapeuty.pl to o tyle dobrze że od razu znajdziesz terapeutę w swojej okolicy.

----------


## PsychologBMW

Witam, 

Przede wszystkim warto to wszystko usystematyzować.

1. Jeśli pojawiają się objawy nerwicowe lub depresyjne, to jeszcze nie jest powód aby diagnozować wyłącznie w tym kierunku. Często te objawy współtowarzyszą zaburzeniom osobowości i pojawiają się w reakcji na okoliczności życiowe lub silną wewnętrzną konfliktowość. Diagnozę musi postawić specjalista.

2. Nerwica nie jest objawem depresji! To dwa rodzaje zaburzeń. Mogą oczywiście występować jednocześnie, wtedy mówimy o zaburzeniach lękowo-depresyjnych mieszanych.

3. Leczenie zaburzeń lękowych, depresyjnych, zaburzeń osobowości, gdy mamy do czynienia z silnymi objawami somatycznymi lub emocjonalnymi, musi przebiegać dwutorowo - poprzez pomoc farmakologiczną i psychoterapię. Leki mają na celu ogólnie mówiąc uspokojenie pacjenta, a cała reszta (czyli powody zaburzeń i ich przepracowanie) należy do pracy terapeutycznej. Leczenie wyłącznie lekami lub wyłącznie psychoterapią (w przypadkach ostrych objawów) mija się z celem.

4. Leki należy przyjmować pod ścisłą kontrolą lekarza psychiatry. Jeśli pojawiają się skutki uboczne (a często tak się dzieje), należy to zgłosić lekarzowi, który decyduje o dalszym leczeniu farmakologicznym. Odstawianie leków na własną rękę  jedynie pogarsza samopoczucie i wprowadza w stan bezradności i poczucia bezsensu leczenia, co z kolei może pogłębiać istniejące już objawy.

5. Ustalenie innych ważnych obszarów (poziom hormonów, odpowiednia dieta, zdrowy styl życia, relaksacja) mogą pomagać w sytuacji stanów lękowych lub depresyjnych, jednak warto wiedzieć tę prostą rzecz - problemy natury emocjonalnej leczy się poprzez psychoterapię. To trudna droga, stąd zapewne tak wiele pomysłów, by pójść na skróty, w miarę bezboleśnie. A doświadczenie pokazuje, że wielu pacjentów leczy nerwicę czy depresję różnymi sposobami, wyłącznie lekami, przez wiele lat, i zanim trafią na terapię, objawy potrafią zrujnować im życie.

Pozdrawiam,
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć, psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------


## Martik

No więc temat tak jak by dla mnie tyle że od bardzo dawna obecna, objawy nasiliły się ok 5 lat temu..nerwica, lęki, strach, bezsenność, czasami pod wpływem jakiegoś stresu mocniejsze bicia serca i nic poza tym..u mnie stresująca praca, bo w obsłudze klienta..a praca z ludźmi często bywa stresująca.
Konsultacja neurologiczna od lat, nie przyniosły efektów, ostatnio zdecydowałem na intensywne leczenie..neurologia okazała się zbyt słaba, skierowano do poradni zdrowia psychicznego..a lekarz psychiatra przepisał lek "Absenor" który jest na objawy padaczki...czy to jest normalne, aby taki lek przepisywać na "nerwicę znacznego stopnia" w przypadku kiedy nie występują ŻADNE objawy podobne do padaczki? dodatkowo lekarz psychiatra stwierdził, że nie widzi żadnych objaw nerwicy...to co jeśli nie nerwica? skoro wewnętrznie czuję jej obecność? czy jest możliwe że diagnoza lekarza jest błędna? warto skonsultować się z innym psychiatrą?
Proszę o pilną odpowiedź.

----------


## Martik

No więc temat tak jak by dla mnie tyle że od bardzo dawna obecna, objawy nasiliły się ok 5 lat temu..nerwica, lęki, strach, bezsenność, czasami pod wpływem jakiegoś stresu mocniejsze bicia serca i nic poza tym..u mnie stresująca praca, bo w obsłudze klienta..a praca z ludźmi często bywa stresująca.
Konsultacja neurologiczna od lat, nie przyniosły efektów, ostatnio zdecydowałem na intensywne leczenie..neurologia okazała się zbyt słaba, skierowano do poradni zdrowia psychicznego..a lekarz psychiatra przepisał lek "Absenor" który jest na objawy padaczki...czy to jest normalne, aby taki lek przepisywać na "nerwicę znacznego stopnia" w przypadku kiedy nie występują ŻADNE objawy podobne do padaczki? dodatkowo lekarz psychiatra stwierdził, że nie widzi żadnych objaw nerwicy...to co jeśli nie nerwica? skoro wewnętrznie czuję jej obecność? czy jest możliwe że diagnoza lekarza jest błędna? warto skonsultować się z innym psychiatrą?
Proszę o pilną odpowiedź.

----------


## PsychologBMW

> No więc temat tak jak by dla mnie tyle że od bardzo dawna obecna, objawy nasiliły się ok 5 lat temu..nerwica, lęki, strach, bezsenność, czasami pod wpływem jakiegoś stresu mocniejsze bicia serca i nic poza tym..u mnie stresująca praca, bo w obsłudze klienta..a praca z ludźmi często bywa stresująca.
> Konsultacja neurologiczna od lat, nie przyniosły efektów, ostatnio zdecydowałem na intensywne leczenie..neurologia okazała się zbyt słaba, skierowano do poradni zdrowia psychicznego..a lekarz psychiatra przepisał lek "Absenor" który jest na objawy padaczki...czy to jest normalne, aby taki lek przepisywać na "nerwicę znacznego stopnia" w przypadku kiedy nie występują ŻADNE objawy podobne do padaczki? dodatkowo lekarz psychiatra stwierdził, że nie widzi żadnych objaw nerwicy...to co jeśli nie nerwica? skoro wewnętrznie czuję jej obecność? czy jest możliwe że diagnoza lekarza jest błędna? warto skonsultować się z innym psychiatrą?
> Proszę o pilną odpowiedź.


Witam, 

W kwestii leków musi się wypowiedzieć lekarz psychiatra, jeśli są jakiekolwiek wątpliwości co do ich stosowania, trzeba lekarzowi zadać te wszystkie pytania. Oczywiście są sytuacje, gdy pacjent nie ma lub traci zaufanie do lekarza, wtedy warto się zastanowić nad zmianą specjalisty, jednak warto w pierwszej kolejności szczerze porozmawiać z lekarzem prowadzącym, by wyjaśnił dlaczego zastosował właśnie takie leczenie.

O zaburzeniach nerwicowych mówimy, gdy pacjent odczuwa niepokojące objawy emocjonalne i somatyczne, które nie mają potwierdzenia w badaniach specjalistycznych, czyli np. gdy pacjent odczuwa uporczywe bóle, zawroty głowy, kołatania serca, a neurolog czy kardiolog nie znajdują żadnych przyczyn (czyli narządy funkcjonują prawidłowo, a objawy się utrzymują, nawet gdy stosowane są leki od tych specjalistów). 

Pacjent nie musi mieć skierowania na terapię. Jeśli czuje taką potrzebę i ma przekonanie, że terapia mu pomoże, nie jest na to wymagana zgoda lekarza. Bywają jeszcze przypadki, gdy lekarze psychiatrzy leczą pacjentów wyłącznie farmakologicznie, bagatelizują lub odradzają wręcz terapię - ufam, że takie sytuacje należą do rzadkości, ale niestety się zdarzają.

Pozdrawiam, 
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć, psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie czytam dokładnie; zaraz spać... Też pracuję przy 'obsłudze klienta'. Po prochach działających sedatywnie nie bardzo się da wykonywać taką pracę. Już tu pisałem, jak jest ze mną. Można sobie zaszkodzić pisząc o sobie takie rzeczy w internecie, a mimo to...

W gruncie 'terapia' to i tak realizacja procedury, którą opracowano - gdzieś, na innych pacjentach (klientach?), też oczekujących indywidualnego podejścia - uwagi i uznania, której zabrakło im w realnym życiu. Czy można wybrać "wirtualną rzeczywistość", w której będzie się to miało? A jeśli świat daje do zrozumienia, że się nie zasłużyło na nic takiego - bo... brak predyspozycji - do bycia lubianym, albo oczywista wina...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nawet jak daleko mieszkasz powinienes isc do specjalisty, najlepiej do psychiatry. Sprobuj znalezc w internecie die byloby Ci najblizej. Nerwice, lęki cierpiącej na nie co raz wiecej osob. Jesli w srodowisku gdzie mieszkasz nie ma osoby z która moglabys porozmawiac, to wpisz w google Telefon zaufania i porozmawiaj z kims, jesli to Ci pomoze.Wizyta u lekarza b.wazna.
Sprobuj isc na spacer, pooddxchaj swieze powietrzem  :Smile:

----------


## Stalker8

Nerwicę zdefiniowałbym jako stan spowodowany obecnością w otoczeniu bodźców, które przeszkadzają w zaspokojeniu jakiejś (na ile ważnej?) potrzeby. Niemiecki myśliciel Freud, wymyślił (po kokainie, którą brał?), że to będzie potrzeba seksualna - a to na tle niby-to "nieuświadomionym", z czego ówczesna jego _mieszczańska przecież klientela_ ,  nie miała zdawać sobie sprawy...
Natomiast wiejska biedota, gdzie miała, to nie wiem... :/

Czy współcześnie można stosować tamte kryteria? ...Można, jak się okazuje - nawet: ...przyjmować, za podłoże tego zaburzenia (czyli  wyrażonego wolicjonalnie, uzewnętrznionego odstępstwa od norm/y),"nieuświadomienie" w aspekcie funkcjonowania, ale -  ekonomicznego (jednostki :] ), przez co można (i) przyporządkować temu właściwą współcześnie kategorię nozologiczną (trudny wyraz...) o nazwie: "nerwica roszczeniowa". 
Wydaje mi się, że "leczenie" tego rokuje beznadziejnie, aczkolwiek - czytałem ( u Fromma, bodajże - też Niemiec - hmm...), że aby można było osiągnąć należyte efekty, 'pacjent' powinien być poddawany terapii przez 'psychoanalityka', przez okres nieraz 20 lat... Być może współcześnie to będzie krócej... Też nie wiem. :]

----------


## Trissa

Jesli czujemy, ze z nami jest cos nie tak powinniśmy sie nie wstydzić, nie zwlekac i udac sie do spacjalisty. Kiedyś miałam problemy ze stresem w pracy. Wieczorem nie mogłam z nerwów usnąć. Nervomix ratował mnie w naprawde podbramkowych sytuacjach.  Mogłam jakoś wszystko ogarnąć na zimno. Teraz zmieniłam prace, skończył sie stres i problemy z bezsennością.

----------


## krokusik01

Psychiatra leczy objawowo - oczywiście warto iść, ale czy większego sensu nie mają wizyty u psychologa?

----------


## otten

Najlepiej udać się do psychoterapeuty. Psychoterapeuta ma zazwyczaj wykształcenie psychologa lub psychiatry + 4letni kurs z psychoterapii. Ma na pewno największa wiedzę. Z problemami nie należy czekać aż narosną to nie wyobrażalnych rozmiarów, im szybciej udamy się do specjalisty tym szybciej zostaną rozwiązane.

----------


## parafa

rzeczywiście, jeśli są to dłuższe stany przygnębienia i nerwowości to wizyta u specjalisty jest wskazana. mnie jak łapie nerw to zazyczaj trwa to dzień, biorę nervomix albo zaparzam meliskę i mija stres, nie trzyma mnie dłuzej niż kilka godzin, więc mogę tak doraźnie się  ratować.

----------


## szaman.ka

Takie objawy jak opisujesz nie występują same z siebie. Zazwyczaj są spowodowane jakimiś trudnymi przeżyciami, które są dużym stresem dla organizmu. Co trudnego przeżywasz?

----------


## szaman.ka

Popieram tę opinię.

----------


## szaman.ka

> Popieram tę opinię.


 To znaczy nie swoją opinie popieram, tylko osoby, która doradza pójście do psychoterapeuty.
Jeśli lekarz psychiatra nie jest jednocześnie psychoterapeutą, to trzeba poprosić o skierowanie na psychoterapię. Samymi prochami tego nie wyleczysz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Psychiatra i psychoterapeuta to dobry kierunek, a na bezsenność mozna spróbowac łagodnych leków ziołowych, na bazie melisy, chmielu, sama takie piję jak nie mogę zasnąć, bo czasami po jakimś nerwowym dniu to mam tyle w środu emocji ze wieczorem za nic nie moge zasnąc, ale jakoś po nervomixie sen mi to odpuszcza i udaje się zasnać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jakis czas temu rozstalem sie z dziewczyna i strasznie to przezywalem  :Frown:  nie moglem spac, nic mi sie nei chciało, ogólnie tragedia straszna  :Frown:  codziennie wieczorem chodzilem na dlugie spacery zeby nie myslec , duzo sluchalem muzyki. to nie jest tak ze tyllko dziewzyny cierpnia po rozstaniu, to bylo mega ciezki okres w moim zyciu. marudzilem - najgorzej bylo jak przychodzil weekend, bo myslalem czy nie zadzwonic i jak widzialem jej zdjecia na facebooku. wtedy lykalem sobie nervomix taki w zielonym opakowaniu i bylo mi lzej, bo czasami juz prawie cos do niej napisalem a nie o to chodzi

----------


## stalker8

Kiedy była przy mnie, wydawało mi się, że jestem ponad tym co jak uważałem muszę znosić niesprawiedliwie. Bezsenność pojawiła się jakiś czas przed rozstaniem, choć bywało przecież ileż lat wcześniej, że nie mogłem spać, ale nie dlatego, że miałem poczucie winy... Ten rodzaj niezadowolenia z życia - obwinianie wszystkich, siebie tylko za chorobę, bez zauważania przyczyny, którą był jak mi się wydawało tryb życia - wymuszony przez cywilizację, no i ludzie... nauczyciele, rodzina... państwo. Jeszcze w niedzielę tu pisałem; jest wtorek - czyli chyba nadal tak uważam.

Potem, przy niej stwierdziłem, że jednak byłem niezorganizowany, bo głupi, w takim razie teraz inni nadal stoją mi na drodze...
Z drugiej strony od początku ignorowałem, że dystans między nami jest nie do pokonania, że przecież czego się spodziewam? Chciałem ją poznać, żeby co? A wiedziałem, że sama by się mną nie zainteresowała. ...Więc co wobec mnie zamierza? ...I z kim? Kłamała jednak... to była zabawa - nie ma innego wytłumaczenia. No i to, że za moje zachowanie i to co ujawniłem o sobie, tam - a tutaj, na forum akurat bez wulgaryzmów, spokojnie...
Miałem więc ponieść... nauczkę - łagodną karę. Tak to sobie tłumaczę.

Tak. Drugi raz to mi się nie powtórzy. Ani takie samopoczucie jak po tym miałem... Zagubiłem się, czułem, że mam jej dość, skoro nie pasujemy do siebie - nawet do relacji na odległość, w takim razie - zwłaszcza.
Wydaje mi się to dziwne, że mój mózg tak gwałtownie zareagował - cały układ nerwowy, chyba.
...Neurastenia - jak Pani chce, pchi....

Nie wiem czy inni ludzie też przeżywają coś takiego po utracie bliskiej osoby.... Może to nie była rozpacz, tylko... nie wiem co, ale znając to - drugi raz się nie przydarzy, jestem pewien.

No i dzięki życzliwym ludziom z drugiego forum, mam trochę większe rozeznanie teraz w tych sprawach, wiedzę. 
A to znaczy, że nie była mi bliska, albo i była - dopóki tak mi się wydawało, wtedy. Czy tęsknię za nią coraz słabiej? Boję się, że tak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od jakiegoś czasu mam problemy ze snem, w sumie to stało się po trudnym okresie w moim życiu, to wiem, ze ta bezsenność wzięła się z nerwów, ale też stosuje nervomix sen, który mnie uspokaja i zasypiam jak dziecko.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nigdy nie miałam bezsenności, za to miałam silne zaburzenia nerwicowe, depresyjne i lękowe z silnymi objawami somatycznymi, nie chodziłam, bardzo mało jadłam... Nie jestem psychiatrą, psychologiem ani żadnym specjalistą, za to mogę opowiedzieć, jak przebiegał u mnie proces leczenia i co mi najbardziej pomogło.

Punktem zapalnym mojej choroby był wypadek traumatyczny i silny stres z tym związany, a cały proces leczenia trwał u mnie ok. 1,5 roku. Dzisiaj jestem w pełni sprawna, zdrowa, szczęśliwa i nie biorę żadnych leków. Co mi pomogło:

1. Wsparcie najbliższych
2. Leki - antydepresanty, ale uwaga, one same nie wystarczą. Maskują jedynie objawy choroby, pozwalają przetrwać najgorsze chwile.
3. Psychoterapia - na zaburzenia lękowe, traumę dobra jest przedłużona ekspozycja i ogólnie cały nurt psychologii poznawczo-behawioralnej. Z tygodnia na tydzień moje lęki zaczęły się coraz bardziej zmniejszać, wszystko zaczęło wracać do normy, ale... wymaga to konfrontacji ze swoimi traumami, lękami i dużej pracy ze swojej strony.
4. Modlitwa, relacja z Bogiem, tak, tak... to pozwala uporządkować swój cały duchowy bałagan. Warto oczekiwać pomocy również z tej strony.
5. Uzupełnienie niedoborów: magnez - bardzo pomaga przy zwiększonym stresie, u mnie dzięki magnezowi zaczęły się rozluźniać zaciśnięte ze stresu mięśnie (przy antydepresantach ani drgnęły); witamina B kompleks - na wzmocnienie układu nerwowego; Omega 3 - na wzmocnienie układu nerwowego i serca; witamina D3 - na lepsze samopoczucie, za oknem brakuje słońca, więc warto uzupełniać niedobory, lecytyna. Te są wg mnie najważniejsze, aczkolwiek nie jest to gotowy i skończony przepis na zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Nigdy nie miałam bezsenności, za to miałam silne zaburzenia nerwicowe, depresyjne i lękowe z silnymi objawami somatycznymi, nie chodziłam, bardzo mało jadłam... Nie jestem psychiatrą, psychologiem ani żadnym specjalistą, za to mogę opowiedzieć, jak przebiegał u mnie proces leczenia i co mi najbardziej pomogło.

Punktem zapalnym mojej choroby był wypadek traumatyczny i silny stres z tym związany, a cały proces leczenia trwał u mnie ok. 1,5 roku. Dzisiaj jestem w pełni sprawna, zdrowa, szczęśliwa i nie biorę żadnych leków. Co mi pomogło:"

Początek mógłby być mój.Dokładnie! Tylko proces leczenie trwa 15 lat! Przyjmuję antydepresant, i wszystkie suplementy wymienione w pkt.5. A mimo to ciągle mam zaburzenia lękowo- depresyjne, nie mówią o dolegliwościach somatycznych, tych drętwiejących nóg, ściskania w klatce piersiowej,itp,  no i teraz nadciśnienia.
Co robić dalej? Jak z tym żyć? czasami jestem bardzo tym zmęczona.

----------


## stalker8

> "Nigdy nie miałam bezsenności, za to miałam silne zaburzenia nerwicowe, depresyjne i lękowe z silnymi objawami somatycznymi, nie chodziłam, bardzo mało jadłam... Nie jestem psychiatrą, psychologiem ani żadnym specjalistą, za to mogę opowiedzieć, jak przebiegał u mnie proces leczenia i co mi najbardziej pomogło.
> 
> Punktem zapalnym mojej choroby był wypadek traumatyczny i silny stres z tym związany, a cały proces leczenia trwał u mnie ok. 1,5 roku. Dzisiaj jestem w pełni sprawna, zdrowa, szczęśliwa i nie biorę żadnych leków. Co mi pomogło:"
> 
> Początek mógłby być mój.Dokładnie! Tylko proces leczenie trwa 15 lat! Przyjmuję antydepresant, i wszystkie suplementy wymienione w pkt.5. A mimo to ciągle mam zaburzenia lękowo- depresyjne, nie mówią o dolegliwościach somatycznych, tych drętwiejących nóg, ściskania w klatce piersiowej,itp,  no i teraz nadciśnienia.
> Co robić dalej? Jak z tym żyć? czasami jestem bardzo tym zmęczona.


Trwał 15 lat...? I "trwa" nadal... Piętnaście lat, żeby wyprać umysł? Chyba dużo mniej. Tak jak napisałem już dziś: trzymać za twarz - nikt nikomu nie pomaga bezinteresownie, zwłaszcza komuś przejawiającemu nieporządne zachowania. Bo w czym? - W odzyskaniu poczucia wartości, szczęścia, spełnienia? Gdy to samo dla wyższych sfer (patrz wyżej) oznacza mieć władzę nad niższymi.
Wsparcie? - Dla tych, którzy przydają prestiżu, bogactwa, wnoszą coś korzystnego dla wizerunku.
A dla tych, którzy pobłądzili...
Ucz się - psychologii, postępowania, bo zdepczą, patrz pod nogi, idź cicho - jak mówi przysłowie: ciszej idziesz...

----------


## stalker8

O.. pojawia się komunikat, żebym czekał 30 sekund... - zawsze gdy napiszę coś takiego.
---
Możesz łykać co dają, albo skończyć ze sobą, nic to nikogo nie obchodzi - że masz doła? - ha-ha-ha, nawet zabawne, nierozumiejący frajer, pozwolimy mu zrozumieć - przejść do następnego etapu, niech się pogrąży w swoim bagnie. I myśli, że może wyciągać ręce, żeby ktoś go podtrzymał. Śmierdzę bagnem, no to tam moje miejsce. Mogę się utopić nawet - jak wilk w bajce o wilku i koźlętach, też pamiętam, na samym początku na tamtym forum... - pił wodę aż pękł. Uwielbia się wilki, też pisałem - wszystkie, niezależne, które robią co chcą.

----------


## stalker8

Smok, a nie wilk. Wilka mama koźląt napchała kamieniami... tak? Pamiętam tamto - "ja cię będę uczył, aż się utopisz, z tą wiedzą.... - nie przytoczę dokładnie, jak brzmiał tamten wpis na ich forum. Bo tak chciałem - tego, do czego nie miałem jako dziecko dostępu, że niby takich bajek...
Co za różnica - chory, czy z zaburzeniami. To jest nie do naprawy. Starość. Mieszkam z rodzicami, którzy są starzy i ja przy nich. Wziąłem leki na ból kręgosłupa i stawów i zaraz położę się spać. Nic nie mam do zrobienia, mogę coś obejrzeć, albo trochę czytać. Powinienem już przestać tutaj pisać, nie przeszkadzać, odejść. Zaćpam się Sirdaludem, to zawsze spokojniejszy. To czemu nie olanzapina i cokolwiek do tego, skoro świat tak ma mnie dosyć. Autosaved.
Jeszcze się budzę nad ranem, ale nie chce mi się wstawać do komputera, ani nigdzie i nawet zasypiam. Z sikaniem ostatnio też chyba lepiej, bo cieplej w domu. 21:47 Nie umiałem robić nic systematycznie.To czemu nie olanzapina i cokolwiek do tego, skoro świat tak ma mnie dosyć. Autosaved. Bo boję się, że czułbym sie tak samo źle jak po ketrelu? A po co lepiej - nie po to sie takie środki stosuje, już nie mogę - chcę spać, kładę się.

----------


## aleczka856

Ja miałam nerwice jakis czas temu łącznie z nerwicą plus niska samoocena > Czułam się koszmarnie . Najgorsze bylo to ,ze nie miałam wgl wsparcia od partnera ówczesnego . Można powiedzieć ,ze on mnie po czesci do tego doprowadził , gnębiąc mnie psychicznie . W końcu pewnego dnia wzięłam sprawy w swoje ręce i poszłam na terapie grupową do ct psyche-medical , a konkretnie byłam u pani dr Anny Górskiej , z którą pacjent ma super kontakt  . Dzięki tej terapii i to własnie u tej pani nabrałam pewności siebie , zaczęłam wychodzić z tych wszytskich stanów nerwicowych i lękowych

----------


## stalker8

aleczka856
Pewnie, niezły pomysł. Nie pomyślałbym. Tylko, że mnie nigdzie nie przyjmą. Mnie już orzekli - zaburzenia, psychoza, zresztą jest w moim profilu wynik testu osobowości i w sumie się z tym zgadzam. Spotkania w grupie, z ludźmi, którzy rozumieją, że mają problemy, a których nikt nie rozumie - czy wydaje mi się, że mnie nikt nie rozumie? I to znaczy, że się uważam za lepszego, jeśli tak mi się wydaje? - "oni mnie nie rozumieją, bo są głupi" - tak myśli dziecko...?
Pisałem tu chyba, że chciałbym z kimś takim porozmawiać, ale nie odszukam teraz gdzie tutaj, bo kiepsko się czuję, trochę - neurologicznie. Nie mogę się skupić. Czyli - "wyjść do ludzi" jak tu młodszemu piszecie - dla mnie nie. W ogóle nic, bo z jakiej racji 'ja'? Jestem przecież na swoim miejscu, a teraz piszę, bo marnie - marny dzień, marnie się czuję, dobrze, że choć kręgosłup i stawy lepiej. ...W takiej terapii grupowej jest bezpieczniej - _nie pomyślałbym_ - wszyscy się widzą nawzajem, chyba nie oszukują wtedy, jest wzajemna kontrola. No i  - mając taki status, jak mnie wszyscy znają, w robocie nie zaszczuliby mnie... - Nie ma tak; mam już diagnozę - nie zgadzam się na farmaceutyki. A co mi się wydaje - że mnie nikt nie rozumie? - Nic mi się nie wydaje, bo nic nie wiem, nie rozumiem siebie, a w tej całej terapii nie chodzi o to, żeby uczestnik siebie zrozumiał, myślę, że o to, żeby chodził - płacił? , a przy okazji nauczy się czegoś, tak, to prawdopodobne.
Tymczasem nie mam dostępu, nie zasługuję, więc siedzę tutaj. Czasami pomaga - może więcej się kontroluję, a może nie - jak przy wczorajszym wpisie; może dzięki temu całkiem nie zwariowałem, a może już: Jednak oderwany od życia - nie myślę co dalej, tylko zabijam czas, pewnie się boję, to znaczy - mniej jeśli tu siedzę, albo na tym drugim forum. Specjalnie nie zrobiłem odstępów, w ten sposób trudniej tekst przeanalizować i zapamiętać.

----------


## stalker8

No i jak wczoraj internetu zabrakło, to pomyślałem: chcą mnie wykończyć. I dalej tak myślę. Pewnie za parę chwil, dni, znowu się... [wścieknę] brak słowa. ...Znowu [będzie] złość.
Wczoraj napisałem, że tak, że chciałbym, choć to fikcja nie ma czegoś takiego - kółko różańcowe, niby? Co za brednie wypisałem...?
Skoro zabrakło internetu, to pierwsze skojarzenie - ktoś tutaj, patrząc po wpisach aleczki856, sugeruje mi, że miejsce grupowej terapii dla mnie to psychiatryk, albo więzienie. Żebym przestał, bo i tak... chodzenie na terapię... jak to jest przedstawianie w tv, przecież...? - No żałosne, jak wiele rzeczy, które pokazują media, ludziom. Co by to było, gdyby każdy mógł, kto tylko chce. No właśnie - dziecko tak myśli, że może. Zatem - nie ma anonimowości w internecie, ani na terapii  - anonimowo mogę nie robić z siebie wariata.  :Frown:

----------


## iwona8989

Nie można lekceważyć takich problemów. Znam świetnego psychoterapeutę panią Martę Ślebodę. Jest naprawdę świetna  w tym co robi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się. Zawsze lepiej dmuchać na zimne, nie doprowadzić do znacznego rozwoju choroby. Siostra leczy się u doktor Doroty Derkacz z GZ Medica w Chorzowie. To bardzo dobra pani doktor.

----------


## Tonaxinum Melatonina S

Stosowana przy problemach ze snem melatonina, może mieć formę nanoemulsji, czyli cząsteczek 200-krotnie mniejszych od ludzkich komórek. Podaje się ją wówczas w spray'u, na błony śluzowe jamy ustnej. Mikroskopijny rozmiar cząsteczek, jak i silne unaczynienie tkanki pod nabłonkiem, sprawiają, iż melatonina wchłania się szybko i w dużej ilości.

----------


## Jarok

Nervomix sen powinien pomóc na bezsenność spowodowaną nerwami, ma właściwości odprężające i wyciszające. Nie wiem czy wiecie ale ten suplement zawiera też melisę, która jak wiemy bardzo uspokaja.

----------


## Myway

Stalker , ja ci serdecznie współczuje  :Frown:  rzeczy typu nerwice itd. sa spowodowane ciężkimi przeżyciami . Ja cierpiałam na nerwicę lękową . gdzies tam się jeszcze depresja jeszcze przewijała . Była na terapii ale indywidualnej , bo taka okazała się dla mnie najlepsza , również u pani psycholog Anny Górskiej .Dzięki jej terapii ( która w sumie trwała 2 lata ) otrzymałam wiele wsparcia i zrozumienia . A powiem mi stalker jak rodzina ? bardzo dużo daje rodzina również  :Wink:

----------


## stalker8

> Stalker , ja ci serdecznie współczuje  rzeczy typu nerwice itd. sa spowodowane ciężkimi przeżyciami . Ja cierpiałam na nerwicę lękową . gdzies tam się jeszcze depresja jeszcze przewijała . Była na terapii ale indywidualnej , bo taka okazała się dla mnie najlepsza , również u pani psycholog Anny Górskiej .Dzięki jej terapii ( która w sumie trwała 2 lata ) otrzymałam wiele wsparcia i zrozumienia . A powiem mi stalker jak rodzina ? bardzo dużo daje rodzina również


No wiesz - to zależy... (dzięki za zainteresowanie, jak ja lubię jak internet się mną interesuje) - .
Nawet mi się nie chce czytać tych moich poprzednich bredni, wymądrzeń. *Obecnie szedłbym w porno.* Ale wiesz - sił już brakuje. Od tamtej pory, były akcje ze zmianą tapety, na trumienno-drewnianą, jak przeglądałem w necie o mojej Pani, coś mi się pokojarzyło wtedy... wiec też nie wiem którzy to robią  - z którego forum; 

bo też ostatnio wyłączyli neta - poznałem że nie ISP, po tym jak system zamarzł (Mint) i przeglądarka, ale chyba wyprosiłem przez środki promocyjne w Play - a telefonu logowałem się na tamto forum napisać,


...w Play, gdzie pani też mi przy tej rejestracji antyterrrosytycznej, pokazała, bo przyszedłem nieprzygotowany z chamskim wyrazem twarzy, byle jak ubrany, że - mi ściągnie majtki. Jak koledzy w podstawówce, bo im obniżałem prestiż już w pierwszej klasie - ale o tym obniżaniu Dawkinsa, to wiem chyba od pół roku coś, właśnie z tego forum, które teraz podejrzewam. Tak, że widzisz - mam trochę dość. Sildenafilu bym się bał, bo dawno czytałem, co kulturyści pisali, że uzależnia. Zresztą, ja nie mam już sił na to. Aktualnie boli mnie i ręka słabsza - wygląda na to, że jednak przez kręgosłup, dziś nad ranem było tak jak wtedy kiedy z tym poćwiczyłem durny i musiałem coś dwie tabletki Dorety łyknąć. W ogóle to patrzę - w lustrze galareta. I głowa tak mnie ćmi i oddech szybszy, cóż starzeję się. A Ty co myślałaś, że tu - będzie mi się chciało czytać te moje wypociny poprzednie, jaki to durny byłem.
Każdy dzień jest udręką. Jeszcze durny z tamtego forum wpłaciłem 200zł na pomoc dla dziewczynki, ale tu nie linkuję, taki jestem zły, na świat. Jak się trochę lepiej czuję, to siadam nad to repetytorium A2-B1, ostatnio też próbowałem słabszą gimnastykę bez hantli, też upośledzoną. Po niej mnie tak boli, ale to nie jest najgorszy ból jaki miałem. Ósemka lewa, chyba też mi gnije, bo coś nie przestaje, tylko ćmi, ale łykam i na to nlpz, więc nic nie robię z tym, nie umiałbym zreszta..

Po co to pisanie ile liter jeszcze wklepię, przecież to jest bez sensu, lepiej popatrzeć na porno, albo może jakiś inny film, może nad ranem dam radę. A nie udzielać tu rad, żebym teraz widział jak durnie wyglądałem. Do zamiatania podłogi i szmaty, bo nie wychowałem się w mieście - 

miałem napisać w temacie o matematyce, że tez nie wiedziałbym co powiedzieć i dlatego przesiedziałem przy rodzicach całe życie - tak, że nie drwij, bo w sumie mam to już gdzieś. Zaraz będę przepisywal repetyrorium, a potem pójdę spać. Już nie czytam o Linuxie od dawna - bez sensu jest robić cokowiek. Czuję jak marnie z moja pamięcią i w ogóle słaby.

I wiesz, co Ci jeszcze powiem? - ja to parę razy miałem, takie zmęczenie właśnie , życiem, że chce się wyjść, że mam już ich dość, tych ludzi wszystkich, ale teraz po prostu to jest, że bym się położył i nie wstawał, zmęczony. I jak sobie przypomnę jak mnie okłamywała - bo zasługiwałem (bez rozwijania tego, jest w moich postach to). Koniec, tyle, do matematyki jeszcze napiszę - gówno, nie matematyki, co ja robiłem gdy byłem młody, co to było za myślenie.
Ale boję się, że się komputer zepsuje i nie będzie internetu, albo niczego. Kiedyś zabijałem czas, bo miałem modele z kiosku - kilka i czytałem je, albo książki, bo były dla mnie nowe, a teraz tylko chyba patrzę, żeby sobie jeszcze zwalić konia, a nie zadrapać tam, nie obetrzeć, bo później przez to dłuższy czas nie mogę i się boję, że mi się to...
drtfuyhuyhjiuyh89uiawfpejfpa 
Tak, tak nie dostanę lajków, jestem g. wart, frajer. Jak przepiszę trochę tego repetyrorium to Wam będę wklejał - może być?//////????? Nie?

----------


## stalker8

No to jeszcze, że chyba mi się gniazdko słuchawkowe psuje, bo codziennie włączam i wyłączam, bo muszę chować. Słucham jak idę do pracy i wracam, to czas lepiej leciał i mam zajęcie, ale teraz i to się skończy, bo już przerywa i muszę naciskać guziczek; albo to jest po aktualizacji systemu, której mi się zachciało na tych środkach promocyjnych. Nie kupię sobie nowego, a wolałbym ten telefon jeszcze, czyli nie zabiję się, to nie takie proste. Bo przyzwyczajam się do rzeczy, nie chcę nowych, żadnych, wszystkich. Ja bym się chciał uczyć na pamięć tej książki, bo tak robiłem w szkole i tylko tak umiem, bo to mnie uspokajało wtedy, to teraz też bym tak chętnie chodził odizolowany ze słuchawkami. I wydaje mi się, że dzięki nim nie wieje mi do uszu i język mniej drętwy i gardło, tylko czasem ostatnio to czuję, czyli lepiej, ale zmęczenie, oczy, niechęć do wszystkiego, bezsens, zmęczenie cały czas. Brak snu - to się już przyzwyczaiłem - kładę się nad ranem i bez budzika i tak wstanę, kiedyś nie wiedziałem, że tak można i jak się obudziłem o trzeciej - 2015 rok, to się już nie kładłem więcej, a teraz - z rana nie robię gimnastyki na rozruch, w ogóle przestaję ćwiczyć, chyba że mam moment, że czuję że mi się opłaci, bo jak nie zrobię ćwiczeń to ...zdycham - i wtedy wiem, że mogę, a potem i tak mnie boli i tak w kółko; w jakim stanie będę neidługo. I piszecie, żę przyspiesza w w eku podeszłym, demielinizacja - ja czytałem w wyborczej pewnie, że po 50-tce, a myślę, że po 45 roku, bardziej prawdopodobne; statystycznie ulotka o sm - 17 lat skraca, ale co tu skracać? No niech się skróci, najgorzej to gdybym miał leżeć jak kłoda, albo nie móc się ruszyć, a i tak mało ruchliwy jestem, nie wyłażę nigdzie. Nie umiem sobie poradzić nawet z taką prostą rzeczą jak telefon - nawet nie używam go normalnie, do poczty itp.,  A w repetytorium są teksty o życiu codziennym, przykłady rozmów z ludźmi.

----------


## stalker8

W ogóle ciągle zastanawiam się czemu służy to forum - medyczka.pl. Jakieś reklamy szeptane, niby jacyś specjaliści, których nie widać; tematy sugerujące... Co tu chciałem znaleźć? No i tyle na dziś padam ze zmęczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaburzenia nerwicowe zwane potocznie nerwicami (albo: neurozami) – grupa zaburzeń psychicznych o bardzo rozmaitej symptomatyce, definiowana jako zespoły dysfunkcji narządów, psychogennych zaburzeń emocjonalnych, zakłóceń procesów psychicznych i patologicznych form zachowania występujących w tym samym czasie i powiązanych ze sobą wzajemnie. W obecnie obowiązującej klasyfikacji ICD-10 termin zaburzeń nerwicowych został zastąpiony terminem zaburzeń lękowych. Wiązało się to z reorganizacją kategorii zaburzeń afektywnych[1].

Dla zaburzeń nerwicowych charakterystycznym jest zachowany sąd realizujący czyli, że chory często zdaje sobie sprawę z absurdalności swoich objawów (natręctw, fobii) czy braku podstaw swoich objawów somatycznych, jednakże przeżywa lęk związany z nimi. Między innymi ta cecha – krytycyzm wobec swoich objawów – różni nerwicę od psychozy.

Dawne (historyczne nazwy) na zaburzenia nerwicowe to podrażnienie mlecza, nerwospazmy, newroza zmienna, ogólna nadczułość, newrozyzm czy cerebropatia sercowo-mózgowa[2]. Termin "nerwica" (ang. neurosis) został wprowadzony w XVIII w. przez szkockiego lekarza Williama Cullena.

Spis treści

    1 Mechanizm
    2 Przejawy w kontaktach interpersonalnych
    3 Objawy
    4 Przyczyny
    5 Skutki
    6 Schemat zaburzeń nerwicowych DSM-IV
    7 Podział zaburzeń nerwicowych według ICD-10
    8 Podział nerwic według Antoniego Kępińskiego
    9 Leczenie nerwic
    10 Zobacz też
    11 Przypisy
    12 Bibliografia
    13 Linki zewnętrzne

Mechanizm
STRES PRZEWLEKŁY
psychosomatyczny, chroniczny
WZMOŻONA AKTYWNOŚĆ
REAKCJE
PRZYSTOSOWAWCZE
MOŻLIWOŚCI
PRZEDEFINIOWANIE
SYTUACJI
ZMIANA
ŚRODKÓW
SUBSTYTUCJA
CELU
STABILIZACJA
ZACHOWANIA
(PRZECZEKANIE)
DALSZA FRUSTRACJA
REAKCJE OBRONNE
MOŻLIWOŚCI
AGRESJA
FIKSACJA
REGRESJA
RACJONALIZACJA
REAKCJE NERWICOWE

Błędne koło objawów nerwicowych polega na dodatnim sprzężeniu zwrotnym pomiędzy objawami[3]. Np. lęk wyzwala dodatkowe objawy wegetatywne, które z kolei nasilają lęk, który dodatkowo wzmaga objawy wegetatywne.

    lęk – irracjonalne zachowanie wynikające z nieuzasadnionego poczucia niepokoju, punkt krystalizacyjny dla innych objawów
    zaburzenia wegetatywne – dolegliwości bólowe, zaburzenia snu, zaburzenia łaknienia, zaburzenia seksualne

Przejawy w kontaktach interpersonalnych

    Perfekcjonizm – uznawanie działania o cechach doskonałości za jedynie dopuszczalne
    Egocentryzm – nadmierna koncentracja uwagi na sobie i poczucie szczególnego charakteru własnych dolegliwości nerwicowych; nieuzasadnione oczekiwania wobec otoczenia
    Uzależnienie – od osób, używek, nawyków itp.

Objawy

Manifestacje zaburzeń nerwicowych mogą przyjmować następujące obrazy:

    objawy somatyczne:
        porażenia narządów ruchu lub pewnych ich części,
        brak czucia (anestezja, analgezja) pewnych obszarów skóry, zaburzenia wzroku, słuchu lub nadmierna wrażliwość na bodźce, trudności z oddychaniem, uczucie ciasnoty w klatce piersiowej,
        napięciowy  ból głowy , ból żołądka, serca, kręgosłupa, zawroty głowy, drżenie kończyn, kołatanie serca, nagłe uderzenie gorąca,
        zespoły objawów charakterystyczne dla niektórych chorób czy stanów fizjologicznych (np. urojona ciąża, zaburzenia mowy, zaburzenia równowagi, napady drgawkowe przypominające padaczkę, itd.),
        zaburzenia funkcjonowania organów wewnętrznych,
        zaburzenia seksualne (np. zaburzenia erekcji, anorgazmia, wytrysk przedwczesny),
    zaburzenia funkcji poznawczych:
        natrętne myślenie,
        natręctwa ruchowe,
        zaburzenia pamięci,
        trudności w koncentracji uwagi,
        subiektywnie odczuwalne zmiany w percepcji rzeczywistości (np. derealizacja),
    zaburzenia emocji:
        fobie – patologiczny lęk przed pewnymi przedmiotami (np. ostrymi narzędziami), zwierzętami (np. pająkami, myszami), sytuacjami (lęk przed otwartą przestrzenią – agorafobia, zamkniętą przestrzenią klaustrofobia, lęk przed autobusami, tłumem, ekspozycją społeczną, wyjazdami),
        lęk wolnopłynący, nieokreślony niepokój,
        nagłe napady lęku,
        brak motywacji, apatia,
        zanik zdolności odczuwania przyjemności (anhedonia)
        stan podwyższonego napięcia, poirytowanie,
        labilność emocjonalna,
        przygnębienie,
        zaburzenia snu, najczęściej bezsenność.

Powyższe objawy nie mają podłoża organicznego. Mogą mieć różne nasilenie.
Przyczyny


rodzina←
praca←
WYMAGANIA
SPOŁECZNE
I
ROLA SPOŁECZNA
→stan fizyczny
→stan UN
→rola neurotransmiterów
→dziedziczne i wrodzone
cechy temperamentalne

CZYNNIKI
BIOLOGICZNE

PRZEŻYCIA
TRAUMATYCZNE
↓        ↓
urazy psychiczne    stres przewlekły
NERWICA


Źródłem zaburzeń nerwicowych są nierozwiązane nieuświadomione konflikty wewnętrzne, najczęściej pomiędzy dążeniami jednostki a jej możliwościami, potrzebami a obowiązkami, pragnieniami a normami społecznymi. Pojawiają się wtedy, kiedy wrażliwa i nieodporna na stresy osobowość poddawana jest presji sytuacji (często świadomie akceptowanej), a wymagającej od niej funkcjonowania sprzecznego z nieuświadomionymi tendencjami. Przyczyną nerwic może być także deficyt opieki rodzicielskiej w dzieciństwie lub nieodreagowany uraz (trauma).
Skutki

Wtórnymi skutkami nerwicy może być: zaniżone poczucie własnej wartości i dążenie do kompensowania go szczególnymi osiągnięciami, czy nadmiernym zaangażowaniem w pracę. Szczególną uwagę zwrócił na ten aspekt Alfred Adler. Współcześnie za podstawowy skutek nerwicy uważa się zgeneralizowaną utratę radości życia. Szczegółowo może to być np. wypadanie z ról społecznych i rodzinnych, nadużywanie systemu medycznego, zbędnie podejmowana diagnostyka, zbędne uzależniające stosowanie farmakoterapii, spadek aktywności i wydolności zawodowej, izolacja w domu, a nawet samobójstwa.
Schemat zaburzeń nerwicowych DSM-IV
			LĘK 					


	odczuwany 			domniemany 			


zaburzenia
związane
ze strachem 	zaburzenia
związane
z lękiem 	zaburzenia
obsesyjno-
kompulsyjne 	zaburzenia
somatoformiczne 		

fobia, PTSD


	zespół paniki,
zespół lęku
uogólnionego 			zaburzenia
dysocjacyjne,
konwersyjne 		


				amnezja
psychogenna,
fuga 	zaburzenia
somatyzacyjne 	osobowość
mnoga

						uporczywe bóle
psychogenne,
hipochondria 		

						dysmorfofobia 		
Podział zaburzeń nerwicowych według ICD-10

W klasyfikacji ICD-10 zaburzenia nerwicowe są definiowane jako zaburzenia psychiczne nie mające podłoża organicznego, w których nie dochodzi do zakłócenia oceny realności ani trudności w rozróżnieniu między subiektywnymi doświadczeniami choroby a realnością zewnętrzną. Nawet znacznie zaburzone zachowanie pozostaje w granicach akceptowanych społecznie. Zachowania nieakceptowane społecznie mogą się ujawnić w stanach dysocjacji.

Do zaburzeń nerwicowych ICD-10 zalicza:

    zaburzenia lękowe, w tym w postaci fobii,
    zaburzenie obsesyjno-kompulsyjne (dawniej nerwica natręctw),
    reakcje na ciężki stres i zaburzenia adaptacyjne,
    zaburzenia dysocjacyjne (konwersyjne),
    zaburzenia występujące pod postacią somatyczną.

Podział nerwic według Antoniego Kępińskiego

    nerwica neurasteniczna – poczucie zmęczenia nieadekwatne do sytuacji, spowolnienie procesów poznawczych,
        hiposteniczna – ogólne osłabienie bez podłoża organicznego,
        hipersteniczna – rozdrażnienie, objawy somatyczne:  bóle głowy  (tzw. kask), derealizacja, lękliwość, hipersomnia,
    nerwica hipochondryczna – zgeneralizowane poczucie choroby, skupienie uwagi na doznaniach, błędne koło oparte na nieustannej interpretacji i transformacji objawów,
    nerwica histeryczna – przeniesienie lęku na sferę somatyczną – intensywność, ekspansja objawów, teatralność (zob. osobowość histrioniczna),
    nerwica depresyjna – smutek, apatia, zahamowanie psychoruchowe,
    nerwica anankastyczna – wyobrażenie i rytuały redukujące lęk, zespół natręctw i kompulsyjnych zachowań,
    nerwica lękowa – fobia.

Leczenie nerwic

Przyjmuje się, że podstawą leczenia w większości przypadków powinna być psychoterapia, która poprzez zmianę zachowania i interpretacji własnych objawów i bodźców lękotwórczych pozwala przerwać mechanizm błędnego koła (terapia poznawczo-behawioralna). Psychoterapia pozwala również rozwiązać konflikty intrapsychiczne, które leżą u podłoża wielu zaburzeń z tej grupy.

Często stosowaną metodą jest również farmakoterapia – stosowana jako leczenie objawowe, doraźnie wspomagające, zależne od stanu pacjenta. Stosuje się przede wszystkim leki anksjolityczne, np. w lęku napadowym lub w sytuacji, gdy objawy nie pozwalają na podjęcie psychoterapii. Drugą najczęściej stosowaną grupą leków są SSRI – leki antydepresyjne drugiej generacji wykazujące się działaniem anksjolitycznym.
Zobacz też

    Mechanizm powstawania nerwic w ujęciu psychoanalitycznym
    Nerwica niedzielna
    Kwestionariusz osobowości nerwicowej KON-2006
    Kwestionariusz objawowy „O”
    Kwestionariusz objawowy „S”

Przypisy

Adam Bilikiewicz, Stanisław Pużyński, Jacek Wciórka, Janusz Rybakowski: Psychiatria.. T. 3. Wrocław: Urban & Parner, 2003, s. 434. ISBN 83-87944-24-6.
Marek Jarosz: Co każdy powinien wiedzieć o chorobach psychicznych. Łódź: Piątek Trzynastego Wydawnictwo, 2004, s. 68-69, seria: Nasze zdrowie. ISBN 83-7415-003-3.

    D.L. Rosenhan, M.E.P. Seligman: Psychopatologia, Tom I i II. Warszawa: Polskie Towarzystwo Psychologiczne, 1994.

Bibliografia

    ICD 10.Zaburzenia psychiczne u osób dorosłych. Opisy przypadków klinicznych.. Gdańsk: American Psychiatric Press – Medical Press, 1999, s. 181. ISBN 83-87909-55-6.

Linki zewnętrzne

    Polskie forum o nerwicy
    Nerwica natręctw

Kategoria:

    Zaburzenia nerwicowe

----------


## stalker8

> W ogóle ciągle zastanawiam się czemu służy to forum - medyczka.pl. Jakieś reklamy szeptane, niby jacyś specjaliści, których nie widać; tematy sugerujące... Co tu chciałem znaleźć? No i tyle na dziś padam ze zmęczenia.





> Zaburzenia nerwicowe [...]
> Błędne koło objawów nerwicowych polega na [...]
> 
> Przypisy
> 
> Adam Bilikiewicz, Stanisław Pużyński, Jacek Wciórka, Janusz Rybakowski: Psychiatria.. T. 3. Wrocław: Urban & Parner, 2003, s. 434. ISBN 83-87944-24-6.
> Marek Jarosz: Co każdy powinien wiedzieć o chorobach psychicznych. Łódź: Piątek Trzynastego Wydawnictwo, 2004, s. 68-69, seria: Nasze zdrowie. ISBN 83-7415-003-3.
> 
>     D.L. Rosenhan, M.E.P. Seligman: Psychopatologia, Tom I i II. Warszawa: Polskie Towarzystwo Psychologiczne, 1994.
> ...


...ble,ble,ble


Czyli nie polecasz tym razem "Psychology of life", ani nauki życia stamtąd.
2. Mój lęk (przed bandytami), nie jest irracjonalny, a objawy które opisałaś w większości mam. I co z tego? - No to, żebym lepiej uważał, aby ktoś z nich nie stracił do mnie cierpliwości, skoro nie potrafię uniknąć wchodzenia im w paradę.

----------


## bibitka

Może spróbuj Nerwomix mi pomaga i co najważniejsze nie uzależnia. A jeśli nie pomoże to musisz iść do lekarza i nie bagatelizuj tego

----------


## stalker8

bibitka, ale do mnie to piszesz? chyba już nie chcę odpowiadać.  :Frown:  Bez sensu tak, coś udowadniać swoje, zaczepiać kogoś, po co; już dość chyba. Nie będzie lepiej. Chciałbym zapomnieć to wszystko. Co ja tu... - szukałem powierników, czy kogo... czego...? Sprawdzać co może dać ten nervomix - sprawdzałem już jakiś różeniec... nie chce mi się więcej, nic mi się nie chce. Położyłbym się - i pospał. Mimo, że dzisiaj jakoś, z przebudzeniem, ale spałem.

----------


## stalker8

...wybudzeniem - głupio napisałem, znowu.

----------


## Depresanum

Nerwica nie jest wyrokiem, o czym pamiętać powinny osoby dotknięte zaburzeniami, jak i ich bliscy. Powrót do satysfakcjonującego życia zapewnia farmakoterapia, ale przede wszystkim psychoterapia (indywidualna bądź grupowa). Pozwoli ona "przepracować" obszary konfliktowe, które trapią chore osoby.

----------


## stalker8

Cześć Depresanum. U mnie poprawę można by spowodować, gdybym nie musiał przebywać tam gdzie jestem związany świadczeniem pracy. W ogóle: lepszy stan zdrowia i można mieć więcej godności - próbować iść gdzie indziej (pisałem tutaj, że natrafiłem na informację co to godność - wg Skinnera). Na grupową - ani żadną... można powiedzieć, że nie zasługuję, zresztą miałem z pzp indywidualnie odbywać spotkania, ale to, jak rozumiem po to, żeby podeprzeć opinię doktor - szkalującą, uważam. Ale mieć swoją grupę, to jest mieć akceptację w jakiejkolwiek grupie. Wtedy już ktokolwiek może się liczyć z tym, że jakakolwiek inna grupa osób jest za mną... - może nie najlepiej to określiłem... ale tak to działa: presja grupy - też jest coś takiego, prawda? Niestety nie mam na to szans, aby moja pozycja społeczna wzrosła - nie mam kompletnie nikogo, poza starymi rodzicami. Ostatnio myślę, że dotyka ich starość i to już. Oraz, że w takim razie wolałbym zostać z nimi, niż iść do kogokolwiek, skoro moja ułomność tak kłuje w oczy, a jeszcze spontanicznie bezmyślny, albo próbuję coś fikać - jak na forum tu, więc ściągam tylko na siebie agresję, przemoc nawet. Niebezpieczny wpis, czemu dalej tu siedzę.

----------


## Jarok

Co do tabletek to nie jest to głupi pomysł, akurat ten Nervomix pomaga na takie problemy, przynajmniej mi  :Smile:  Generalnie Twój problem jest według mnie dość specyficzny i chyba dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie wizyta u dobrego specjalisty.

----------


## stalker8

→ newsweek.pl/nauka/jak-brak-snu-niszczy-mozg,artykuly,345817,1.html
 :Frown:

----------


## stalker8

→ newsweek.pl/nauka/jak-brak-snu-niszczy-mozg,artykuly,345817,1.html

i do tego sikanie nad ranem. Zakopiecie temat?

----------


## stalker8

→ newsweek.pl/nauka/jak-dbac-o-mozg,artykuly,381669,1.html#mark

ruch, muzyka, nauka języków. Pracę obecną - ostatnią wydaje się - najlepiej by zapomnieć, nie wracać tam przecież, boję się tam chodzić, każdy dzień tam, nie chcę. Mam dość ludzi, jakiś przypadkowy artykuł z Newsweeka nie zmieni mojego życia. Próbowałem powyższych, czy też - nie próbowałem, nawet nie wiem jak. Ile godzin dzisiaj przesiedziałem na tym forum.

----------


## iwona8989

nie warto też odkładać decyzji, aby wybrać się przykładowo do specjalisty. Moja znajoma tak właśnie zwlekała jeśli chodzi o swoją córkę i później było tylko gorze. Wiem, że trafiły na terapie systemową terapiasystemowa.net.pl i z tego co obiło mi się o uszy ostatnio jest już coraz lepiej. Straszne jest jak widzi się jak ktoś cierpi i nic nie można z tym zrobić.

----------


## stalker8

To będzie stąd:
→_medyczka.pl/nagle-oslabienie-erekcji-46824#post160271_

_→terapiasystemowa.net.pl/nasza-oferta/_


> zdejmie z niego cierpienie


 Brzmi możliwie, zachęcająco. Jednak nie każdy zasługuje, czyli ja (jest opisane tutaj). Aczkolwiek, zarabiać da się i na takich. Pójście do państwowej poradni dało mi jednak wgląd, w to co się ze mną dzieje. I tego się boję. Spokoju nie kupi sobie ktoś taki za pieniądze - wczoraj pisałem, że w ogóle brzydki, ale brzydki może mieć spokój, jeśli go zachowa...

Nie chce mi się sprawdzać, czy to na początku tego tematu pisałem, że nerwica wg mnie, dzieje się przez czynnik, którego nie można uniknąć. I teraz okazało mi się, że to nie prawda. Mogłem uniknąć, nie pierwszy raz - niepokoju, lęku, złości - ale nie chciałem, uległem. - Żeby wysłać jej sms, z okazji dnia autyzmu (też jest tu wpis). I wystarczyło, że odpowiedziała, że to nie do niej, czyli - ma się dobrze (co w sumie też chciałem wiedzieć). Wcześniej było niespokojnie, bezsennie nad ranem i źle - no to po tym jeszcze gorzej. Tego nie czyta prawie nikt; siedzę tu prawie sam godzinami, codziennie...
Cała ta terapia systemowa, pewnie może być łączona, (nie wspomagana) farmaceutykami, ale jaki mógłby być cel czegoś takiego w stosunku do mnie... po co to w ogóle sobie miałbym wyobrażać, że ktoś okazałby mi zainteresowanie, żeby działać na moją korzyś - tu już mam, jednak, ktoś ze specjalistów, czytając może rozpatrywać mój przypadek. Typowy - chciałbym mieć sprawność fizyczną i młody wiek - czyli opóźnienie umysłowe.

----------


## stalker8

"terapia" + "systemowa" → sprzeczny epitet. Ktoś pomaga komuś dostrzec szanse, albo dać do zrozumienia, że nie ma szans. Przy założeniu, że klient na wejściu o tym nie wie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A najprostsze tabletki nasenne żeby uregulować rytm dnia? Reszta objawów może wynikać z braku snu. Nervomix jest dostępny bez recepty i na pewno się od niego nie uzależnisz. Pewnie twoim problemem jest stres, zastanów się, może masz szanse na spokojniejsze życie.

----------


## asia1968

Może spróbujesz użyć kołdrę obciążeniową ?
Ostatnio w internecie pojawiło się dużo publikacji na ten temat.

Podobno pomagają.

----------


## stalker8

Latem to ja bym goły spał jak jest gorąco, a przykrywał się jak najmniej. Już funkcjonuję z małą ilością snu od dawna - dzisiaj pięć godzin i nic szczególnego, a kiedyś nie mogłem w ciągu dnia po takiej nocy, a teraz... Ale przeważnie trochę dłużej i wystarcza, jakoś żyję - nie będzie lepiej. Kołdra to jak jest chłodniej, ale nie specjalne wynalazki - koc zwykły do tego, albo dwa i ciepłe skarpety + czapka. W ogóle inaczej teraz rozumuję, czuję się więcej inwalidą, że nie muszę za wiele, aby do następnego dnia, jakbym zakładał, że nie pożyję długo -  wrócić by do tego co było np. 10 lat temu, jak miałem swoje zajęcia, ale więcej sił jednak, za to teraz mniej frustracji, może więcej rezygnacji, no jest inaczej niż kiedyś, gdyby nie znajomość z Nią, to bym tego nie wiedział, że nie mam co dążyć do bogatszych, no i nie potrafię wrócić do świata swoich przeżyć sprzed tej znajomości, ale to ten mi właśnie pozostał, może to właśnie miałem przy niej zrozumieć, że nie ma się co wysilać, a olać wszystko, bo i tak jestem zależny jak dziecko. Dzięki za przypomnienie o tym?

----------


## stalker8

03:54
Przypomnienie. Że zdycham powoli.

----------


## stalker8

04:18 Przychodzę tu nocą, albo nad ranem, kiedy się boję. Czuję też złość, beznadzieję,  jak wczoraj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Może spróbujesz użyć kołdrę obciążeniową ?
> Ostatnio w internecie pojawiło się dużo publikacji na ten temat.
> 
> Podobno pomagają.


 Tak kołdra przeciwobciążeniowa powinna pomóc forumprzeciwdepresji.pl/index.php/2192/korzystanie-z-mediow-spolecznosciowych-a-ryzyko-depresji-nowe-dane.html

----------


## gryczanekbam

W moim przypadku, właściwie na każdy rodzaj stresu, działa nervomix. Jeśli nie mogę zasnąć to też łykam tabletkę. Oczywiście staram się nie nadużywać, ale przy dwójce dzieci w podstawówce to czasem się nie da inaczej.

----------


## synapsa

Bardzo dobrze zdefiniowała zaburzenia "nerwicowe" psychologBMW.Czytając ze zrozumieniem w jej pierwszym poście jest odpowiedź na wszystkie pytania.Szczególnie -co to jest nerwica i jakie są jej objawy.Według obowiązujących klasyfikacji chorób-taka choroba jak nerwica- nie istnieje.Pragnę to podkreślić, bowiem jak z  rękawa sypie się w postach słowo "nerwica" i każdy to inaczej rozumie.Mnie np z chorobą nerwów.
Termin nerwica został zastąpiony przez pojecia: "lęk" i "strach".Lęk to przykre doznanie psychiczne,którego przyczyna nie jest znana.Może być lęk uogólniony-wolnopłynący lub lęk paniczny lub formy mieszane.
Strach to fizjologiczne uczucie przed czymś znanym.O patologii mówimy wtedy,gdy strach przybiera 
irracjonalne rozmiary np.fobie.Przed pająkami,śmiercią,rakiem,wężami,żabami itd.Lęk i i strach potrafią odbić swoje piętno na ciele chorego.Lęk czy strach znajduje sobie "narząd końcowy",gdzie ostatecznie się uzewnętrznia.Potocznie mówi się o np o nerwicy serca zapominając o praźrudle czyli lęku.Wyleczyć nerwicę serca to wyleczyć lęk.
W grupie zaliczanej do chorób lękowych są jeszcze zaburzenia obsesyjno-kompulsywne, różnego typu obsesyjne myśli np.o śmierci,o pornografii czy czynności np. ciągłe sprawdzanie zamknięcia drzwi,
patologicznie częste mycie rąk.Na ten rodzaj zaburzeń mówiło się nerwica natręctw.Teraz wiemy ,że natręctwa mogą przybierać formę obsesji czyli myśli i kompulsji-czynności.
Nie jest to pełna klasyfikacja ale jeżeli ktoś w sklepie rzuca wózek z obłedem w oczach i wybiega powiemy,że cierpi na lęk paniczny a nie nerwicę sklepową.
Co do leczenia.Leczeniem chorób,ktorych podłożem jest lęk zajmuje się lekarz psychiatra w pierwszej kolejności w formie farmakoterapii -leki typu SSRI/escitalopram,paroksetyna,sertralina i in./lub leki typu SNRI/wenlafaksyna,duloksetyna/.Pomocne bywają benzodiazepiny stosowane w ściśle określonych przez lekarza sytuacjach i inne leki.Farmakoterapię często utrwala się psychoterapią.
Jednak np.w małych miastach czy na wsi farmakoterapia jest jedynym często wyborem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## synapsa

suplement.
Często pojawia się słowo stres.Czy stres jest chorobą?Stres jest sumą wszystkich stresorów znanych i nieznanych.Nadmierny stres powoduje zbyt duże wydzielanie kortyzolu z nadnerczy co powoduje napięcie mięśni,wyostrzenie zmysłów,zaciskanie zębôw itd.Sam stres chorobą nie jest,jeżeli jednak zaczniemy źle sypiać,odczuwać irracjonalny lęk ,który stale nam towarzyszy,to jest już stan patologiczny określany jako zaburzenie lękowe uogólnione..Jeżeli lęk jest bardzo dotkliwy ,leczenie na własną rękę suplementami diety jest ryzykowne i może zaburzenie lękowe utrwalić.

----------


## mitez

Mi też pomagają te kapsułki. Oczywiście nie łykam ich jak cukierków, ale bez nich sesja byłaby koszmarem. A tak, biorę sobie przed nauką i wszystko lepiej wchodzi, a potem budzę się wypoczęta.

----------


## stalker8

→ medyczka.pl/socjopata-jak-pomoc-i-zyc-59323 - tu coś o Rasputinie, piszecie, ktoś pisze - mnie chyba na innym forum sugerowano skłonność do kobiet jaką on miał lekkich obyczajów.
Synapsa -
Psycholog BMW, powiadasz... Bardzo ładna Pani, chwaliła się na swojej stronie, że z uznaniem dla poglądów Freuda w Krakowie.
→ youtube.com/watch?v=hMQX6V-N87U
i jeszcze raz:
→ youtube.com/watch?v=3pEbNXTgaSQ
 A ten "Rasputin" to czym się od Freuda różnił w tamtych czasach? Chyba nie brał kokainy, albo witkacy - może mnie by się spodobała, jest podejrzenie?
Piszesz:



> zaburzenia obsesyjno-kompulsywne, różnego typu obsesyjne myśli np.o śmierci,o pornografii czy czynności np. ciągłe sprawdzanie zamknięcia drzwi,
> patologicznie częste mycie rąk.Na ten rodzaj zaburzeń mówiło się nerwica natręctw.Teraz wiemy ,że natręctwa mogą przybierać formę obsesji czyli myśli i kompulsji-czynności.


A, jak za nie zamknięcie drzwiczek, niedopilnowanie bo brud, coś tam tego rodzaju, bo podpadłem psychicznym zachowaniem z powodu też że pod czyimś wpływem, przyznaję i ryzykuję w tym momencie - na drugi dzień kara taka, że załamanie stanu zdrowia grozi, aż nie mam nerwów napisać o tym, co; chyba chcesz mnie sprowokować, a się zarzekałem. Do tego cała sytuacja to miasteczko, klub po (pis, zsl też, sld poszło w odssawke). Z, pisałem - urzędu pracy 10 lat temu - psycholog po kulu też, chwalący się, że Freuda stosuje, pamiętam co robił, jaki teatr, a nawet pogroził, ostatecznie wypisał, żem inteligentny w grupie 30 latków, a tak to niesumienny - no akurat, znał moje introwertyczne wcześniej zajęcia sumienności, nawet tu pokazywałem, ale powiadam znowu: osobowość się zmienia i nie wróciłbym do nich, bo więcej wiem o świecie, natomiast tak jak choćby wczoraj napisałem - teraz zajęcia na wypełnienie czasu. A zagrożenie jest i spartańskie wychowanie i demokracja po-platońska. A co psychiatra mówiła, i jakie ma powiązania z kim, kto mi ją zasugerował - ja ich wszystkich w miasteczku muszę spotykać - no to nie wyłażę, jak najmniej, łącznie z ekspedientką w rosmanie, która widząc mój wygląd trochę niechlujny w starych ciuchach jak mi ostatnio dała do zrozumienia, no człowieku - chcesz to pisz, zakopuj moje posty, ja też coś czasem odpiszę, tym się sycę trol, a pamiętam, zobacz co też pisałem, że jakbym potrzebował do ludzi to gdzie chciałem chodzić na chwile, takie chwile - jednak tutaj, a nie gdzieś wyłazić plus czasem autobus i odjechać niedaleko pochodzić i wrócić, to wypełnianie czasu zajęciami to powinien być mój priorytet; tutaj na forum rozumiem że przegiąłem, ale to dobre miejsce gdzie byłaby dla mnie swoboda.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może warto się trochę wyciszyć i wtedy będzie lepiej. Mnie bardzo pomogły tabletki nervomix. Są ziołowe, więc nie uzalezniają, ale po ich wzięciu uspokoiłam się i nie robiłam wszystkiego w nerwach, a też miałam sporo stresu i nie mogłam się na niczym skupić

----------


## stalker8

_→ youtube.com/watch?v=KOb4zquWLu8_ Różnił się tak, że lepiej by go nie spotkać, a o Freudzie...
na szybko znalazłem:
→ polskieradio.pl/Zygmunt-Freud/Tag42877 → polskieradio.pl/39/156/Artykul/752315/ najlepsze radio.

Ten nervomix - przed spodziewaną sytuacją, na ile minut? Dziś - w trakcie, ale to w domu. Wypiłem pół szklanki silnego naparu z melisy, raczej gorącego, działa natychmiast, ale niezbyt długo, ani mocno; ale czuć że działa - pomaga. Nie będę opisywał co się stało... jestem chory. Wydaje mi się, że doraźnie chciałbym coś takiego stosować, bo tak jak dzisiaj to  wiele godzin zmarnowanych, przez taki stan pobudzenia, mimo że od paru dni, jak pisałem tutaj, Sirdalud, który zauważam, otępia; ale zrobił swoje jeśli chodzi o ból, trochę także na spanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem co czujesz bo sama często się stresuję, taka już po prostu jestem, ale koleżanka poleciła mi kiedyś nervomix i od tej pory wystarczy jedna tabletka, aby wziąć się w garść i zapominam o całym stresie  :Smile:

----------


## stalker8

Psychoterapia w nurcie dynamicznym; odwołuję tamto co napisałem, wszystkie chwyty dozwolone, jeśli ma komuś pomóc, nawet bajka może mieć ziarenko prawdy; Synapsa zwrócił uwagę, że psychika to nie jest coś, co mieści się wyłącznie w ujęciu akademickim, a przed nim tutaj, osoba o nicku Jaaa, wspomninała o hipnozie, podobno skuteczna przy rzucaniu nałogów. Może być też nawet akupunktura dla mniej sceptycznych ode mnie. Spotkałem kogoś (młodego), kto twierdził, że mu pomogła na alergię, ale było to w czasach przed sceptycznym internetem. Nawet jeśli dolegliwości wróciły po czasie, to uzyskanie poczucia poprawy przecież liczy się jak najbardziej. Współpraca z psychologiem /terapeutą także zależy także od nastawienia - można wrócić.

----------


## Izkaa

> Wiem co czujesz bo sama często się stresuję, taka już po prostu jestem, ale koleżanka poleciła mi kiedyś nervomix i od tej pory wystarczy jedna tabletka, aby wziąć się w garść i zapominam o całym stresie



No właśnie. Szybko uspokaja nervomix? To kwestia kilkunastu minut czy raczej godziny?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

różnie, u jednych szybciej zadziała, u drugich wolniej. To samo tyczy się efektu po zażyciu, każdy trochę inaczej reaguje - nic nowego w tym względzie, trzeba by wypróbować na sobie, oczywiście jeśli ktoś czuje potrzebę.

----------


## czapelek

Znam to bardzo dobrze brak snu, ciagle zdenerwowanie, przejmowanie sie wszystkim i tak dalej. Mieszkam z dziewczyna i widziala to wiele razy miala tego dosc jednak... w pewnym momencie zauwazylem samoistna poprawe (a tak mi sie przynajmniej wydawalo) nagle zaczalem lepiej spac i mniej sie stresowac. Po miesiacu bylo juz normalnie wiecie co sie okazalo? Dziewczyna powiedziala mi, ze ktoregos dnia znalazla artykul o olejkach konopnych i ze zamowila ze sklepu konopieizdrowie.pl taki olejek i codziennie wlewala mi 2,3 kropelki przed snem do herbaty bo zawsze przed snem pije herbate, wniosek? Marihuana leczy ludzi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trochę faktów naukowych:
→[i]youtube.com/watch?v=4II07ZflTyI[i] Marihuana i mózg - dokument - lektor PL
A tutaj o skutkach społecznych:
→_youtube.com/watch?v=yF__7i5xdpk_ Prawda O Marihuanie.Wielki Biznes - Film Dokumentalny.

Przyznam, że drugiego filmu nie widziałem. I nie bardzo interesuje mnie. Pierwszy w wystarczającym stopniu przekonuje, że na obecnym etapie wiedzy nie potrafimy kontrolować skutków (efektów ubocznych) działania farmaceutyków opartych na konopiach. Zgadzam się też z opinią z innego forum, gdzie poruszane są tematy związane z medycyną i nauką, że istnieją mniej ryzykowne a i powszechnie dostępne środki, którymi można uzyskać nie gorsze efekty lecznicze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie nervomix działa dość szybko, ja robię tak, że jak wiem, że już delikatnie się stresuję to nie czekam aż będzie gorzej tylko od razu biorę tabletkę. Pomaga mi i dzięki niemu mogę się szybko zrelaksować, teraz są święta i stresujących chwil będzie pewnie więcej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na permanętny stres najlepszy kieliszeczek czegoś mocniejszego, ale dobrej marki!  :Wink: 
No i jak od czasu do czasu, to nie uzależnia jak te wszystkie leki z apteki.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Izkaa

Mnie alkohol nie pomaga. Już prędzej wypróbuję ten nervomix w wersji na sen. Mnie alkohol przynajmniej w mniejszych dawkach nie rozstresowuje, ale przede wszystkim po ciężkim i nerwowym dniu najtrudniej jest zasnąć.

----------


## anressa

Alkohol to potęguję tą samotność i nie pomaga... Być może jako doraźne znieczulenie. Najlepiej zaparzyć sobie ziółka.

----------


## stalker8

No jak jest taka wersja, to ja chcę wypróbować, ale trzeba się dowiedzieć jak tego używać - nie umiem poszukać w google, ciężko mi się przełamać do tego, większość z tego co linkuję to znalezione przypadkiem, przywołane z pamięci.
Aktualnie to ból wybudza bardziej, boli też przed zaśnięciem.  Z tym wpisem o alkoholu wyżej to śmiech i płacz, złość. To nie minie, będę się dręczył, nie zagłuszę tego zajęciami (niby jakimi to - na niby...); stan początkowej starości; zmęczenie do którego chyba jestem przyzwyczajony.

----------


## stalker8

Najlepiej jest unikać tego co pogarsza samopoczucie, zwłaszcza ludzi o takim usposobieniu. Nie ryzykować tabletek na dłuższą metę, nie będąc pewnym ich działania, ani nie łączyć żadnych z alkoholem. Lepiej zająć się czymś, choćby czytaniem tego co jeszcze ciekawi. Stres, myśleć, że jednak się skończy, że dam radę, przecierpię. Zjeść coś smacznego w chwilach odpoczynku od tego; wygodne spanie, jak już kiedyś pisałem, przykryć się czymś miękkim i ciepłym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepsza na nerwice lekową jest terapia.... bo nikt lepiej nie wyjaśni nam o co z tym chodzi lepiej niż psycholog.  Leki to skutek życia w ciągłym stresie i na wysokich obrotach, układ nerwowy się psuję od nadmiaru stresu i sam nie wie jak ma reagować. Naszym zadaniem jest wiedzieć co się z nami dzieje..bo nikt nie umrze, nie dostanie ataku serca czy nie zemdleje...to wszystko siedzi w naszej głowie. Ja chodziłam na terapie rok do przychodni awimed w Bydgoszczy na Hallera i uporałam się z tym...

----------


## MichałKa

Zgadzam się z osobami, które piszą, że najlepszym lekarstwem jest po prostu terapia. Sam człowiek nie jest sobie w stanie pomoc często, bo nie ma na tyle sił, poza tym często nie widzi własnych błędów. Tu pomoże tylko specjalista, no i oczywiście chęć leczenia ze strony pacjenta. Pytanie wcześniej padło o warszawskich psychologów to mogę zarekomendować Centrum-Psych.

----------


## Agnes83

Terapia to nie odpowiedź na wszystko. Owszem, jak ktoś ma spore problemy, ale w większości przypadków z bezsennością jeżeli wynika np. ze zdenerwowania, choć nie tylko można sobie w prosty sposób poradzić, ziółkami. Ja zazwyczaj zażywam nervomix sen, który zawiera melisę i chmiel, bo w tej postaci mi ziółka najlepiej pasują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale czy jednak nie uzależnia, jak pisał tu ostatnio użytkownik synapsa. Kiedyś próbowałem na noc melisive - nic szczególnego; choć domyślam się, że nevromix mocniejszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma co faszerować się tabletkami trzeba  zakasać rękawy i wziąć się do roboty i zapisać się do psychologa albo psychiatry. Ze swojej strony wolę psychologa bo psycholog zmusza do myślenia - psychiatra też ale wypiszę receptkę, która wyręczy nasza głowę. Ja miałam dość duże problemy nerwowe  i zapisałam się do Centrum Zdrowia i Psychiatrii w Warszawie i odbyłam kilka naście sesji z terapeutą, które bardzo mi pomogły.

----------


## stalker8

"psycholog zmusza do myślenia; wziąć się do roboty".
No robota zmusza mnie. Do śmiecenia umysłu, a sesje tego mam codziennie i nawet mi za to płacą, bo ich stać, nawet na upośledzonego, choćbym się zdegradował umysłowo do małpy.

----------


## Konopie i Zdrowie

Polecam olejki CBD wytwarzane z konopi włóknistych, które nie posiadają psychoaktywnego związku THC. CBD może wykazywać działanie anty-lękowe, gdyż aktywuje receptor serotoniny 5-HT1A oraz receptory adenozynowe. Poza tym pobudza hipokamp i powoduje powstawanie nowych neuronów, co rozwija zdolności naszych umysłów.

https://konopieizdrowie.pl/CBD

----------


## Misty

Chyba wiele zależy od człowieka. To że czymś się ktoś nadmiernie przejmuje jeszcze nic nie znaczy. Mnie tak nie raz załatwiały egzaminy i wystarczyło wziąć nervomix control i to pomagało na stres, który każdy odczuwa i jest tylko kwestia znalezienia na niego skutecznego sposobu. Dopiero kiedy sprawy wymkną się spod kontroli, to wtedy lepiej udać się po fachową pomoc. Ale jak z każdą chorobą. Lepiej zapobiegać niż leczyć.

----------


## olenova

szczerze powiedziawszy to ja tez mialam problemy z pamiecia i koncentracja i rowniez ze snem zdecydowalam sie przyjmowac suplement diety Mind Up i jak sie okazalo jest bardzo skuteczny po okolo tygodniu nastapila poprawa a teraz to juz jest calkiem dobrze  :Wink:

----------


## stalker8

> "psycholog zmusza do myślenia; wziąć się do roboty".
> No robota zmusza mnie. Do śmiecenia umysłu, a sesje tego mam codziennie i nawet mi za to płacą, bo ich stać, nawet na upośledzonego, choćbym się zdegradował umysłowo do małpy.


No bo ta praca pół-etatowa, to jest z tego rodzaju:
→_ youtube.com/watch?v=1hkQcxtWxGY
Robisz to i nie wiesz, że ZABIJASZ SWÓJ MÓZG!
Bartek Popiel
Opublikowany 3 kwi 2017_

No i... ? - W związku z tym, że zostałem wywołany do opdowiedzi... ;] W grudniu chorowałem po wyjściu ze szpitala (reumatologia), no jakoś tak mam, że mi się po szpitalach zaostrza - albo zzsk, albo sm; więc metypred przez miesiąc; trochę urlopu; potem mnie wysłali na bezrobocie, bo miałem zaległy urlop...

W tym czasie, w jakieś 6 tygodni, przerobiłem kurs rosyjskiego z wydawnictwa Lingo [nie reklamuję, ale jest świetny na początek] - do znalezienia i wysłuchania na YouTube. No i pisałem już 180 znaków w Klavaro (pochodzi z Mandriva Linux - rosyjski wynalazek, wykańcza wzrok, ale uczy pisania, a więc cyrylicy żeby w ogóle zacząć; a zacząłem... chyba rok temu, choć repetytorium kupiłem 10.2016).

No i okazało się, że muszę tam wracać. A przez te kilka tygodni wróciło mi jakby normalne myślenie - czułem, że mogę się znowu skupić, coś zaczynam zapamiętywać; i przy odpowiedznim rozłożeniu czasu w ciągu dnia, że może będzie jakiś postęp - cel: przerobić posiadane książeczki, nauczyć się czytać w tym języku, słuchać jak najwięcej, poznawać ich (bajki, tak jak radzą ci od uczenia języków, bo bajki to poziom B1 + słownictwo).

No i przez to napisałem komuś wtedy na priv, na tym akordeonowym forum - jest w sygnaturze...
A potem Google pokazało mi, jakie postępy przez te prawie sześć lat zrobiła Marlena. I co ja sobie roję, że chciałbym.
Tak więc - *wstrząs psychiczny* dla mnie -  za wstrząs.
----

Wpisując w Google "Mind Up" - dostaję takie słowniki:

→ pl.pons.com/tłumaczenie/angielski-polski/mind+up

→ context.reverso.net/tłumaczenie/angielski-polski/mind+up

→ linguee.pl/angielski-polski/tłumaczenie/make+your+mind+up.html

→ pl.bab.la/slownik/angielski-polski/make-up-one-s-mind

----


Suplement... może i do wypróbowania. Wydaje się, że tu ktoś z drugiego forum gdzie siedzę, bo tam było, że Ashwaganda - także na depresję.
W piątek wydałem na suplementy prawie 500 zł. Z powodu stawów i zastrzyku w kolano. ;]

Natomiast oprócz tego:
→ medyczka.pl/bol-i-dretwienie-reki-61453#post179493

Wczoraj z rana czynność taka jak wymiana procesora (przesmarowanie pastą, fakt gęstą) trwała prawie półtora godziny, ale wyszło nieźle, chyba dobrze nałożona pasta, temperatura wygląda dobrze. Próba podremontowania roweru, niedokończona. Pranie ręczne.
Zmęczenie i słabość nie ustępuje. Obawiam się, że tak już zostanie. Śpię trochę dłużej, dziś na dwa razy, ale w końcu sporo sobie wyjaśniłem ostatnio.

----------


## stalker8

No, to jest na forum PCLab taka Pani, zdolna - to pewnie ona o tej Ashwagandzie tutaj; i jej znajomi - może ktoś z nich, co tam siedzą na stałe.
I tu mnie też znaleźli ludzie z mojej pracy, przy których siedzę. I tak jak piszę ostatnio: popołudniami czuję się słabo - dziś lepiej niż w sobotę, ale nie będę o tym...
Jednak jest słabo, źle, czuję się chory. Chciałbym, żeby to przeszło. Pójdę po zwolnienie lekarskie, co jest nieuczciwe, bo z tym co się dzieje
mógłbym tam wytrzymać i jeszcze sprzątać i robić wszystko na ile dam radę, a skoro już wiedzą co w internecie wyprawiam, to mi dają spokój - tylko dogadują jeszcze, że samochodu nie poprowadzę, że ogólnie jestem zerem.

No to czuję się jak zero. I nie uda mi się już nic. Ludzie mnie nie chcą, nie chcą żebym coś umiał, żebym coś miał. A ja nie chcę nic im dać, bo uważam, że całe życie robili mnie w konia,
A od tata w szczególności po prostu czułem, że chcę uciekać, schować się - nawet ostatnio w moim samouczku do rosyjskiego znalazłem takie zdanie, że rodzice powinni być dla dzieci przyjaciółmi, tj. kimś takim z kim się rozmawia, 
No ale moi są wsiowi, bardzo prości, co mnie złości, nie potrafią się obsłużyć komputerem i w ogóle - nie czytają, 

Medyczko,
może ja jutro napiszę co mi powiedział, ten dr nauk medycznych, który mi zrobił zastrzyk w kolano... albo lepiej nie, bo ci moi w pracy coś z tego zrobią. Tak więc - spanikowałem, napisałem o sobie na forum PCLab i mnie młody kolega znalazł i nagadał tej drugiej co mi włącza grzejniki bo byłem chamski wobec tej trzeciej pani, której teraz nie ma.
No i przez stres i to grzanie przez jakieś dwa lata - a jeszcze problemy z uchem, zęby chyba od tego ucha... nerw trójdzielny - choć dziś tak jak i wczoraj lepiej ta prawa połowa głowy...

No co więcej pisać. Nie mam gdzie iść. Jak się pojawi temat, to mogę zamieścić jakiś pomocny link, albo kontrowersyjny, co władzom tego forum już nie pasuje. Już chce mi się spać. 
To się powoli wyjaśni, myślę, że w końcu zostanę w domu. Tutaj moglibyście mnie zbanować, - Panie Tomaszu TK. I wtedy sobie pójdę... tam mi dzisiaj sugerowała, któtko i dobitnie, że ten dom starców, że tam będą przyjęcia od czerwca - mówiła do jednej z pracownic; no tam pewnie w końcu trafię; i neuroleptyki będę brał. Tutaj też jestem upierdliwy, nie pasuję ludziom.

----------


## Ada52

Dostępne bez recepty środki ziołowe brane na stres, na początku wydawało się, że pomagają na sen, ale to złudzenie, bo po pewnym czasie może się okazać, że ich działanie jest jednak niewystarczające, a to może być objaw czegoś poważnego, np. depresji, z którą człowiek sobie sam nie poradzi. Wtedy pozostaje psychiatra.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy zaburzeniach snu i depresji polecam stosowanie Melatoniny. Na zmęczenie, senność w ciągu dnia, problemy z zapamiętywaniem czy koncentracją i inne problemy związane z przeciążeniem i stresem. Zawsze też warto zrobić badania takie jak poziom cukru, morfologia, czy hormony tarczycy, mając na uwadze możliwe organiczne przyczyny zaburzeń.

----------


## szpaquu

oprocz tego olejki konopne polecam stosowac np. z konopieizdrowie.pl mozna zamowic dobrej jakosci w 100% naturalne wiem to po sobie bo swojego czasu mialem problemy z zasnieciem, koncentracja i generalnie jakis rozdrazniony chodzilem a odkad stosuje to widze znaczna poprawe  :Wink:

----------


## qwer123...8

> oprocz tego olejki konopne polecam stosowac np. z konopieizdrowie.pl mozna zamowic dobrej jakosci w 100% naturalne wiem to po sobie bo swojego czasu mialem problemy z zasnieciem, koncentracja i generalnie jakis rozdrazniony chodzilem a odkad stosuje to widze znaczna poprawe


Tyle się ostatnio mówi w telewizji i radiu o zatruciach dopalaczami, a tutaj akurat jakiś "szpaku" swoje trzy grosze o jakichś olejkach, co to nie wiadomo czego do nich dodają...

Szpaki to gatunek, który nawet pamiętam ze szkoły, naśladuje śpiew innych ptaków - nie ma własnego. Jeśli ktoś uważny, to w ogrodzie, na działce, w parku, usłyszy ich charakterystyczne popisy, dość głośne zresztą. ;]

Szpaki widuję czasem nieżywe na drodze, potrącone przez przejeżdżające samochody, gdyż przelatują nisko nad jezdnią w pobliżu domów - to gatunek synantropijny (również zapamiętałem ze szkoły). A w ogrodach, padają nieraz ofiarą kotów. 

Taka pora roku, że okres godowy wielu gatunków i sprzyja ryzykownym zachowaniom.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A może by tak zamiast pisać bzdury i siać panikę, bo coś się komuś z konopiami kojarzy, sprawdzić jaki dany suplement ma skład i jak się go stosuje. Wystarczy użyć Google, ale można też dopytać w aptece.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi pomagają wizyty u psychologa, stałam się spokojniejsza i mam rzadsze ataki  :Smile:  chodzę regularnie do Ośrodka Rozwoju Osobistego Przystań w Poznaniu do Pani Ewy

----------


## Mari_olala

warto iść na psychoterapię  :Smile:

----------


## Marta5

Na problemy z zasypianiem i nie tylko  :Wink:  mi pomaga Nervomix. CZasem przytrafia się stres, wiadomo - studia, praca, rodzina, znajomi wchodzą na głowę.. żyjemy w coraz większym pędzie, więc czasem trzeba się wspomóc i to skutecznie, aż przejdą nerwy i sprawy się lepiej ułożą. Nie bez powodu ma on wiele pozytywnych opinii, o czym sama się przekonałam i polecam spróbować, bo nieraz dzieki temu łatwiej mi było wyjść na prostą  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na mnie ten Nervomix słabo działał, choć nie powiem - śpi się jakby mocniej, to jednak w sytuacji stresowej, np. wyjazd na następny dzień jak już po nim zasnąłem to nie dawałem rady dospać do rana, tylko chodziłem jak przymulony zamiast mieć trzeźwość myślenia. Ktoś pisze terapia, ale to kosztuje i nie ma gwarancji, życie jest życiem i stresu się nie uniknie, ani nie przewidzianych sytuacji. Poza tym na terapię oprócz pieniędzy też trzeba mieć czas.

----------


## agraffka

A to jest specjany nervomix sen, który ci powinien pomóc. Mnie wlasnie usypia dosyć twardo, ale po przeburzeniu funkcjonuję świetnie, nawet specjalnie kawy nie potrzeba na przebudzenie. jeżeli to by się okazało nie wystarczające, to zawsze można połknąć dwie kapsułki. To powinno wystarczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli zaburzenia snu są na tle depresyjnym, z wybudzaniem nad ranem, to Nervomix wiele nie pomoże. Warto przeczytać ulotkę (dostępna na stronie producenta), jest tam też o przeciwwskazaniach, m.in. do prowadzenia pojazdów, lub ekspozycja na światło słoneczne (zwłaszcza o tej porze roku).
Można się domyślić, że względu na zawartość waleriany (kozłek lekarski) lek ten ma również niewielki, ale jednak potencjał uzależniający, na pewno jednak dużo mniejszy, niż typowe farmakologiczne środki nasenne i z tego powodu nie zaleca się go brać dłużej niż trzy tygodnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale czym w takim razie różni się Nerwomix sen, od forte, z informacji na stronie oba są polecane w leczeniu bezsenności, gdy chodzi o trudności z zasypianiem. Może warto wypróbować właśnie ten drugi, gdy nawet podwójna dawka pierwszego za bardzo nie pomaga?

----------


## krychol31

A ja Wam powiem tak. Żadne proszki i żadne tabletki nie pomogły mi tak jak olejki z konopi. Też na początku ciezko mi bylo uwierzyc, ale gdy znalazlam bardzo dobrej jakosci olejki cbd na stronie konopteka.pl postanowilam zamowic bo przeciez nie mam nic do stracenia i co sie okazalo? Po 2 tygdoniach przyjmowania tego specyfiku minely mi zarowno bole glowy jak i skonczyl sie problem z zasypianiem  :Smile:

----------


## Alicjaaa

Tabletki, kapsułki są zwyczajnie najwygodniejsze. A jeżeli w składzie mają ziółka, to oczywiście sa bezpieczne.
Oczywiście zawsze trzeba czytać ulotkę i stosować się do niej.

----------


## kklkll

> Tabletki, kapsułki są zwyczajnie najwygodniejsze. A jeżeli w składzie mają ziółka, to oczywiście sa bezpieczne.
> Oczywiście zawsze trzeba czytać ulotkę i stosować się do niej.


Nie prawda! Po co taki wpis, bo ziółka od razu kojarzą się z czymś naturalnym i bezpiecznym? A tak wcale nie jest! To samo dotyczy się czytania ulotki, nie raz zdarzyło mi się wspomagać środkami uspokającymi właśnie na ziołach, bo faktycznie mają naturalny skład i są skuteczne. Mnie polecono je w aptece, ale również od znajomej osoby, z tym że niestety jak się przesadzi to nie jest to przyjemne - możecie mi wierzyć. Nawet w opakowaniu tych tabletek była informacja o tym i tu się mogę zgodzić, że należy dokładnie czytać ulotkę! Nie przedawkować, ani nie brać za długo, bo skutki uboczne to na przykład spadek ciśnienia, wolniejsze bicie serca i inne wlaśnie wspomniane w ulotce - ogólnie robi się słabo. Wtedy się na pewno czuje, że się przesadziło i nie chce się, żeby to się powtórzyło następny raz. Myślę, ze jest nawet sporo takich ludzi, którym też te tabletki pomagają, bo nie wszystko niestety się dobrze układa każdemu, a trzeba jakoś sobie radzić.

----------


## Karolaa93

Zgadzam się z Alicjaaa, ziółka są bezpieczne, choć używam herbatki zielnik doz melisa z dozu. Ale ocz ywiście, że nic nie łyka się garsciami, tylko zawsze zgodnie z tym co na ulotce. Tak jest przecież ze wszystkim. Przecież nawet jak za dużo solisz, to to ostatecznie odbije się na zdrowiu.

----------


## szumil

a mnie zainteresowała strona konopieizdrowie.pl oraz olejki konopne, ktore maja w swojej ofercie. Czytalem na ten temat troche w internecie i ponoc naukowo udowodnione jest, ze tego rodzaju specyfik jak medyczna marihuana skutecznie leczy wlasnie nerwice, probemy ze spaniem, lęki i tak dalej. Ile jest w tym prawdy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Ponoć" nie do końca wiadomo jak na kogo zadziała taki specyfik (z konopii), choć domyślam się, że na większość ludzi podobnie chyba nawet jak typowe leki psychiatryczne (antydepresanty, neuroleptyki w małych dawkach).
Podejrzewam, że z początku wydaje się, że jest lepiej. Ale później już jakby nie wystarcza dawki. W końcu ktoś kto sobie słabo radzi ze sobą, a szuka takich środków, bo nie rozumie co się dzieje, a do psychiatry nie pójdzie bo to stygmatyzacja, więc wydaje mu się, że znalazł - i tak do psychiatry trafi. To jedna z tych rzeczy, które nie każdy powinien zaczynać. Skutki psychiczne, przy paleniu marihuany też nie dotykają każdego, tylko potem okazuje się, że jak się zacznie, to nie można bez używki funkcjonować (podobno uzależnia tylko psychicznie i tylko niektórych). Inaczej mówiąc - na takich, czy innych wspomagaczach, człowiekowi może się wydawać, że... jest inaczej, lepiej? Czy spostrzeże się jaki inni uważają, że z nim jest - kim dla nich jest? I sięgnięcie po kolejną (większą?) dawkę sprawi, że stanie się lepszy - dla kogo? Dla siebie samego w swoich oczach? Nie można się wyleczyć z beznadziejnego życia, można zostać na lekach. Z innych rzeczy, których nie warto każdemu zaczynać - na tym forum dział ginekologiczny, też można po tym co tam polecają trafić do psychiatry. I też znajdą się tam osoby bez skrupułów, tzw. silne psychicznie. Tak to już jest. Zawsze było.

----------


## Sasha223

Ja tam w zadne takie wspomagacze po prostu nie wierzę. W sensie jakieś mniej dozwolone. Co do konsultacji psychiatrycznej.... mnie bardzo pomogła. Gdyby nie specjaliści z Centrum PSychologicznego Sens, nie wiem co by się stało. Miałam mysli samobójcze. Miałam ogólnie dość . Chodziłam też na terapię grupową i to ona bardzo duzo mi dała. Otrzymałam na prawdę ogromne wsparcie. pozdrawiam i życzę dużo wytrwałości i zdrowia.

----------


## nera

Na bezsenność mi najbardziej pomógł nervomix sen, jest zioowy i szybko działa, w końcu przestałam się budzić co chwilę, szybciej zasypiam i śpię spokojnie do rana  :Smile:

----------


## Kamilka91

Ziółka faktycznie są najlepsze. Dobrym usypiaczem jest herbatka dbam o dobry sen z doz.pl. z melisą, chmielem i rumiankiem. Mnie szybko usypia i pomaga przespać całą noc.

----------

